# adult male orchid mantis in flight



## macro junkie (Jun 23, 2008)

there not great hence why iv uploaded them on my photobucket account and not my flick account..only my best pics get uploaded to flickr and these arnt very great..but i thought there where worth showing u all..took me a few shots to get these..its not easy..

holding my camara in my right hand..i had the focus on manual and focused it so i had the end of my hand in focus...i then had the mants on my left hand no the end of my finger and i would sort of nudge him off my finger which he would then fly off..just before he flew off like a split second i would fire the shutter..as u can see the shots arnt great..but u try doing it//it very hard to do and get a good image..imo these are all ######..but worth showing u all..


----------



## Guest_mrblue_* (Jun 23, 2008)

they may not be technicaly great but in terms of capturing a moment (which is what photographs were made to do i guess) theyre really nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jun 23, 2008)

Great pics! It looks like you had just as many frustrations trying to get a pic as I did trying to get this one: (lol)






I about pulled all the hair out of my head trying to get this shot. :lol:


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 23, 2008)

That's really cool, MJ. I had a male orchid fly before and I thought it was awesome, but I never got a picture of it. Glad you did. Hmm, would it be easier if you put the camera in burst mode?


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jun 24, 2008)

Amazing photo :blink:


----------



## bugzilla (Jun 24, 2008)

I wouldn't say they were that bad considering how fast they move. You could try to crop and enlarge the mantis a bit though and maybe a bit of PP to brighten a bit? No3 is great with him flying towards the camera.

Stuffed if I could do that &lt;_&lt; 

What's the difference between photobucket and Flickr though?


----------



## macro junkie (Jun 24, 2008)

bugzilla said:


> I wouldn't say they were that bad considering how fast they move. You could try to crop and enlarge the mantis a bit though and maybe a bit of PP to brighten a bit? No3 is great with him flying towards the camera.Stuffed if I could do that &lt;_&lt;
> 
> What's the difference between photobucket and Flickr though?


yer i could edit it crop and zoom if i wanted to..whats the difference to flickr and photobucket..the difference is people can comment on flickr and also for the last year iv uploaded only my best shots to it..photobucket i use to post not my best..heres the link if u wanted to look at it..your see what i mean when u see the galllery..i have 2 great vidoes on it tho..1 of a idolomantis flapping his wings,.

http://s266.photobucket.com/albums/ii245/macrojunkie/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/hooked_on_macro/


----------



## macro junkie (Jun 24, 2008)

OGIGA said:


> That's really cool, MJ. I had a male orchid fly before and I thought it was awesome, but I never got a picture of it. Glad you did. Hmm, would it be easier if you put the camera in burst mode?


the trouble im having is by the time i press the shutter the mantid has flew off. continuous shooting would work if i can press the shutter just as it jumps off my hand.its mostly luck really..mayby il try it again..i got this one in flight ages ago.jade mantis adult male


----------



## Borya (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks for sharing! I thought they keep their raptorial legs folded when flying, for less aerodynamic resistance.


----------



## macro junkie (Jun 25, 2008)

Borya said:


> Thanks for sharing! I thought they keep their raptorial legs folded when flying, for less aerodynamic resistance.


amazing isnt it.if any one knows of any images of mantids in flight show me a link..im sure theres somone out here with a great mantis flying shot


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jun 25, 2008)

thats ace!


----------



## Birdfly (Jun 25, 2008)

Borya said:


> Thanks for sharing! I thought they keep their raptorial legs folded when flying, for less aerodynamic resistance.


Yeah, mostly for speed and straight line flying but they will use there forelegs for drag effect to assist with direction and sudden direction changes say for bat avoidance


----------



## macro junkie (Jun 25, 2008)

Birdfly said:


> Yeah, mostly for speed and straight line flying but they will use there forelegs for drag effect to assist with direction and sudden direction changes say for bat avoidance


cool


----------

